# Celebrity trainer Tony Horton, martial artist?



## Kempogeek (Feb 19, 2005)

I recently saw yet another infomercial for an exercise product. Its called P90X. A set of ten "extreme" exercise tapes that claims to help you get fit and have washboard abs in 90 days. The tapes includes the usual workout methods plus extreme yoga and of all things, Kenpo Karate. This tape is labeled "Kenpo X". This product is made by some "trainer to the stars", Tony Horton is his name. I wonder what martial art background, if any, he has to put a tape out on Kenpo Karate. I'd rather trust Billy Blanks and his Tae Bo tapes as Im familiar with martial arts background. Any feedback welcomed. Best regards, Steve


----------



## Blindside (Feb 19, 2005)

Obviously no one who buys this product has every gotten a good group shot of most of the current kenpo seniors.  I'm not sure "washboard abs" would be the appropriate adjective....

Lamont


----------



## Ronin Moose (Feb 21, 2005)

_"Obviously no one who buys this product has every gotten a good group shot of most of the current kenpo seniors. I'm not sure "washboard abs" would be the appropriate adjective...."_

LMAO !


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2005)

Tonight at Borders I saw Cameron Shayne's "Budokon" (sic) DVD workout for getting in shape. Two people are shown throwing karate-style punches on the front.


----------

